# [SOLVED] Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?



## gbaynham

I am trying to find out if my 1gb pc3200 ddr ram are x16, x8 or x4. I have used CPU Z and it does not even have a manufacturer or model. The same with SIW. The stickers on the RAM dont have the info either. Can anyone help me?


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

What exactly are you looking for? What are you trying to do maybe we can help.

Not sure you are looking for RAM specs.


----------



## gbaynham

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

I am trying to find out if the RAM in my system is x16, x8 or x4 as I have another tower which I want to make my main tower as it has a faster processor and can hold more RAM. According to the service manual it only supports x16 and x8, and does not support x4.


----------



## dai

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

x16 x8 usually is referring to pcie slots

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## gbaynham

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

the service manual for the extra tower I have that I want to put the stuff from the tower I am currently using says that it only supports x16 and x8 ddr sdram and that x4 is not supported. the x16, etc refers to the dram organisation (info from wikipedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR_SDRAM) here is link to service manual for tower i want to put RAM in. http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00068051/c00068051.pdf the bit i refer to is towards the botoom under a category called memory which is just before the index


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

what is the actual make of the ram you have bought.

The reason why people have been thrown by you saying x16 is nobody really refers to the make up of the ram any more basically what it mean is if you have say a 2GB stick then it will be double sided and each chip on the stick will be 128MB making 2GB etc etc

most people these days just go by a qvl list for the motherboard and buy what ram manufacturers modules that work for that board.


----------



## gbaynham

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

I do not know the Make and model of the RAM. It is not on the stickers on the RAM and both CPU Z and SIW are not listing any details either.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

where did you get this ram from?


----------



## gbaynham

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

I bought it on ebay a while back and the details are no longer listed in my feedback area.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

Well all you can do is try it. If POST displays that you have more ram and windows does too then you can assime it works. if your ram count doesn't go up then it isn't supported.

you may also get error beeps.


----------



## gbaynham

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

ok. I got the RAM out of the machine and I found the following printed on the chips on the RAM.
Infineon HYB250512400BT-5 on 1 stick and
Hynix 628AA HY5DUI2422AT-D43.
Upon googleing this I still cant find out the DRAM organisation.
They dont work in the other tower so im guessing they are x4.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

all you need to do is try it, it it dont work then it dont work, if it does it does. Your not gonna blow anything up by trying it.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

X4, X8 refers to low and high density ram, x4 is the cheaper high density commonly referred to as server ram because it's a single rank stick, for a PC you need the more expensive low density ram. > http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/hi-density-low-density-ram-287320.html


----------



## gbaynham

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

Upon browsing ebay for suitable RAM I came across the existing 1GB RAM sticks I have and the info in the add says they are High Density and are not compatable with intel chipsets, which is what I was trying to put them into. So there we have it my question is kind of answered and I now at least know I have to buy all new RAM for this Intel Chipset tower I want to use. Thank you all for all the help.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Is my RAM x16, x8, or x4?*

if you had told us the specs of the machines you were trying to put the ram into we could have probably told you that earlier on.


----------

